# kenzie blazing squad juiced up or not ?????????



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/showthread.php?t=992163

personally i dont think he is but theres many other comments sayin he is.

the pictures show a 2 an half year gap of which hes been training in my eyes good diet etc the change is possible in the space of time.

opinions ????????


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

think there was a pic of him knocking about where he looked alot bigger than that though.

but in that pic he looks natural


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

this one http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/120439-what-transformation.html

does look a fair bit different


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Definitely possible in 2 1/2 years mate, i would say if you were focused enough and had the money he has got then he should be a lot bigger to be fair !!!!

Although it is a good transformation ...


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I would say he has taken steroids


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

He's still not big tbh...that is 100% achievable without gear!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

milner575 said:


> this one http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/120439-what-transformation.html
> 
> does look a fair bit different


in that before and after is that second picture even his body mate or has that been photoshopped ???? if not thats deffo juiced up deffo ...


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Definitely possible in 2 1/2 years mate, i would say if you were focused enough and *had the money he has got *then he should be a lot bigger to be fair !!!!
> 
> Although it is a good transformation ...


And how much dosh does Kenzie from Blazin Squad (whoever the fu(k that is) have?

If he's that rich and famous, why have I never heard of dude, apart from another UK-M thread.

I presume I haven't the faintest idea who he is because I'm not "down with the kids".

I'm 46 and on TRT and I look better than him. 

Just for today .................. I'm a hater!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks bigger in this:










Personally i'd say he used, i have actually spoke to him and 'blazing squad' many moons ago


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

ahhh does look bigger in the second link but imo with 2 an half years training an the life hes got he cud train in an out have personal trainers explain the in an outs to him preping a realli good diet etc he does look realli good tho fairplay to him


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Definitely possible in 2 1/2 years mate, i would say if you were focused enough and* had the money he has got* then he should be a lot bigger to be fair !!!!
> 
> Although it is a good transformation ...


 :lol:

People seem to to think money makes muscle growth easier... celebs can afford Celltek (pro version) etc :laugh:

And tbh saying he should be bigger after 2 & 1/2 years of natty training is ludicrous

Not having a dig but don't agree


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

neurospike7 said:


> And how much dosh does Kenzie from Blazin Squad (whoever the fu(k that is) have?
> 
> If he's that rich and famous, why have I never heard of dude, apart from another UK-M thread.
> 
> ...


Well he did have some success in blazing squad mate, also did celebrity Big Brother , im assuming he has some money tucked away, more than you average joe public lol..

I dont really care if he on steroids , The op just asked wether in our opinion it could be done with or without steroids, 

So on that basis i joined in with the thread as i love to air my opinion.. :whistling:

So stick that in your pipe and shmoke it ok... 

And if you look better than that we want pics or it isnt true lol :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> :lol:
> 
> People seem to to think money makes muscle growth easier... celebs can afford Celltek (pro version) etc :laugh:
> 
> ...


No mate you misunderstand me, Money could normally aid a better lifestyle were you can pour more time into training and diet (and gear)

More than your average 9-5 working bloke that has also got to go work for a living..

Yes i agree still takes a dam site lot of effort to grow and anyone can do it... I just meant money helps in a few ways !!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

With a group name like Blazin Squad, you know he'll be using loads of Nap's


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> No mate you misunderstand me, Money could normally aid a better lifestyle were you can pour more time into training and diet (and gear)
> 
> More than your average 9-5 working bloke that has also got to go work for a living..
> 
> Yes i agree still takes a dam site lot of effort to grow and anyone can do it... I just meant money helps in a few ways !!!


Yeah suppose it defo does having no limit for food etc... but tbh i'd be surprised if he was making much these days as i've not seen him in anything... so who's paying him lol


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Call for pics?

Ouch! (hangs head in shame) 

But seriously, all he had is abs, oiled-up air brushing and a good diet.

It a publicity pic so who knows what was done with it.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

cbaynham said:


> http://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/showthread.php?t=992163
> 
> personally i dont think he is but theres many other comments sayin he is.
> 
> ...


if he has juiced in your pic then he's done it very subtlely and understated - hardly worth it IMO!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> With a group name like Blazin Squad, you know he'll be using loads of Nap's


Lol me and a group of friends were threatened over the phone by him and the rest of the squad years ago...

Was perhaps the funniest thing i ever heard!


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Lol me and a group of friends were threatened over the phone by him and the rest of the squad years ago...
> 
> Was perhaps the funniest thing i ever heard!


he defo was on naps then.....!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

cellmore said:


> he defo was on naps then.....!


Lol it was back in the day when they were 1st on the scene so he was skinny as fcuk... some of my friends had been giving someone they knew grief

They phoned up with all the "yo mandemz, boi betta kno we iz seriouz mayne" we invited them down to manchester and they never came! :laugh:


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

paul81 said:


> think there was a pic of him knocking about where he looked alot bigger than that though.
> 
> but in that pic he looks natural


this pic looks photoshopped??


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Lol it was back in the day when they were 1st on the scene so he was skinny as fcuk... some of my friends had been giving someone they knew grief
> 
> They phoned up with all the "yo mandemz, boi betta kno we iz seriouz mayne" we invited them down to manchester and they never came! :laugh:


classic!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

more than likely is photoshopped lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

He is actually also a fully qualified personal trainer for studio 23 gym apparantly !!!!


----------



## AB1989 (Oct 24, 2010)

got his own show on theactivechannel as 'personal trainer to the stars' lol..


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just goes to show that you only need to make it once and you can be sorted


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i had a laugh that he made plenty cash thru blazin squad. my ar$e. there was about 15 of them and they had one minor hit.

mite be making decent coin now if he is a personal trainer to the 'stars'.

the lads in good shape now. wouldnt mind that physique myself.


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

wowww not seen tht picture of him lol been bangin the cardio an winstrol tren etc lmao


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

El Ricardinho said:


> *i had a laugh that he made plenty cash thru blazin squad. my ar$e.* there was about 15 of them and they had one minor hit.
> 
> mite be making decent coin now if he is a personal trainer to the 'stars'.
> 
> the lads in good shape now. wouldnt mind that physique myself.


Another person that doesnt read threads properly TUT !!!


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

very well conditioned with low bf, but big?, no. What he has got is very achievable natty, i reckon he followed a pre-contest like prep for those pics. Take nothing away from the fella tho he has obviously worked hard to get in that shape.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

He was on this season of Celebrity Juice . A big transformation but not huge by any means .

Hes gone from a spotty teenager to a man and done some training . Hardly rocket science and achievable naturally


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

bry1979 said:


> very well conditioned with low bf, but big?, no. What he has got is very achievable natty, i reckon he followed a pre-contest like prep for those pics. Take nothing away from the fella tho he has obviously worked hard to get in that shape.


x2


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

He's bigger than both those pics now anyway


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.chattaboxforums.com/males/26138-muscle-mary-kenzie.html


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

bert.edge said:


> http://www.chattaboxforums.com/males/26138-muscle-mary-kenzie.html


Gay forum alert.


----------

